

Yahoo announces plans to kill off Maps, Pipes, GeoPlanet and more - uptown
http://venturebeat.com/2015/06/04/yahoo-announces-plans-to-kill-maps-pipes-geoplanet-and-placespotter-apis-and-market-specific-properties/

======
sogen
I find Pipes extremely useful, are there any alternatives or FOSS?

